# Vita Hack: Webkit exploit finally exploits the vita!!!



## xcrimsonstormx (Oct 19, 2014)

Somebody over a Wololo finally released a webkit exploit for the vita that apparently works on any pre 3.30 firmware vita. Now as of right now this hack does absolutely nothing, but I'm sure in the next couple months we can finally start to see some vita homebrew and back-up loaders. This is great news for the Vita hacking scene. To test the exploit open this website on your vita web browser LINK.

Wololo said that as long as your Vita doesn't give you an error code you should be okay even if it just keeps reloading. So test it out for yourself and see what you get.

Original Source


----------



## nickerous (Oct 19, 2014)

Sweet.  Glad I never updated past 3.01


----------



## endoverend (Oct 19, 2014)

Couldn't have been long after the ePSX scene was so wonderfully destroyed in a burning ball of flames.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad I haven't gotten enough use out of my Vita to have it updated past 3.18. Really should get around to finishing Mind Zero, though.

Worth noting that this exploit is generally only the first step towards any end-user-friendly hacking: while developers might be able to go further with it, right now it seems to be entirely proof of concept; I don't think at this point there's much that can actually be done with this exploit.


----------



## razielleonhart (Oct 19, 2014)

rocking 3.01


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 19, 2014)

It reloads on 3.18 without giving an error code, whereas those who have tested on 3.30 have gotten an error code. Too low of a firmware, say, 1.18, won't work either, as reported by somebody in the comments on the Wololo article. The method by which this exploit came to be likely didn't exist until 2.60. That means that, as reported, if you're below 2.60, you're probably going to have a bad time, and if you updated to 3.30, you're out of luck.

Otherwise, this is only the first level of exploiting. Unless they can find another exploit on a deeper level, nothing will come of this. This does open the possibility for reaching that next level though, which is pretty interesting. It will likely be at least a year before we see anything concrete if this does lead to any major exploitation, if anything comes about at all. That means that if you value your Vita as a gaming device right now, odds are you're better off updating. If you're like me and haven't been gaming as much lately so you can set aside your Vita for a little while, it's probably worth hanging around on 3.18 or below to see what may come of this exploit.


----------



## nitr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Current update to the test code exploits firmwares up to v3.18! Check www.lolhax.org/vita

If you updated your vita to v3.30, no chance (yet): Sony fixed the webkit exploit there. No information about if v3.30 is exploitable using this test code.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 19, 2014)

Damn I really hate keeping my vita on specific firmwares. Never lasts long because I love me some digital purchases. Luckily Smash Bros has kept my 3DS from being the paperweight it usually is so my vita has stayed on 3.18 thusfar. I can wait a bit to see if this goes anywhere I guess.


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 19, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> It reloads on 3.18 without giving an error code, whereas those who have tested on 3.30 have gotten an error code. Too low of a firmware, say, 1.18, won't work either, as reported by somebody in the comments on the Wololo article. The method by which this exploit came to be likely didn't exist until 2.60. That means that, as reported, if you're below 2.60, you're probably going to have a bad time, and if you updated to 3.30, you're out of luck.
> 
> Otherwise, this is only the first level of exploiting. Unless they can find another exploit on a deeper level, nothing will come of this. This does open the possibility for reaching that next level though, which is pretty interesting. It will likely be at least a year before we see anything concrete if this does lead to any major exploitation, if anything comes about at all. That means that if you value your Vita as a gaming device right now, odds are you're better off updating. If you're like me and haven't been gaming as much lately so you can set aside your Vita for a little while, it's probably worth hanging around on 3.18 or below to see what may come of this exploit.


well not to burst bubbles but in psp era an exploit in 3 months grew to loaders and homebrew i will say if it does work we will start to see soon results . i am  glad that my ps vita stayed on low 3 version for the kext of psp


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm just gonna parrot what others have said and say "Neat, but we won't get anything out of it for a while, if at all." 

I'd be rather happy if they made a ROM/ISO loader. I've only ever played 4 games on my Vita. One was P4G, a remake of a game I loved, so no problems there. Another was Danganronpa 2, a sequel to a game I rather enjoyed, so no problems there either. But the other two games, Demon Gaze and Akiba's Trip, left me rather disappointed. Akiba's Trip made me laugh, but it was way too short and the combat got stale quickly, same goes for Demon Gaze. There's definitely Vita games I wanna try out, but they usually end up with rather mixed reviews, like MIND≒0.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 19, 2014)

dragonmaster said:


> well not to burst bubbles but in psp era an exploit in 3 months grew to loaders and homebrew i will say if it does work we will start to see soon results . i am glad that my ps vita stayed on low 3 version for the kext of psp


Those were other times. Hackers were interested in devices like the PSP as there wasn't a cheap alternative for powerful portable emulators.

Now there are, loads of - mainly Android devices. Most hackers aren't pirates and homebrew (emulators) on a device like the Vita doesn't entice them anymore as you can just use a pre-existing tablet/smartphone which comes with an open OS and free SDK.

The Vita doesn't even have an homebrew SDK! Don't expect _any_ homebrew at all for at least a few months. ...If ever.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 19, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Glad I haven't gotten enough use out of my Vita to have it updated past 3.18. Really should get around to finishing Mind Zero, though.
> 
> Worth noting that this exploit is generally only the first step towards any end-user-friendly hacking: while developers might be able to go further with it, right now it seems to be entirely proof of concept; I don't think at this point there's much that can actually be done with this exploit.


 
Wouldn't it be awesome if this exploit resulted in the release of a launcher that allowed us to use a Vita flash cart on the system


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 19, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Those were other times. Hackers were interested in devices like the PSP as there wasn't a cheap alternative for powerful portable emulators.
> 
> Now there are, loads of - mainly Android devices. Most hackers aren't pirates and homebrew (emulators) on a device like the Vita doesn't entice them anymore as you can just use a pre-existing tablet/smartphone which comes with an open OS and free SDK.
> 
> The Vita doesn't even have an homebrew SDK! Don't expect _any_ homebrew at all for at least a few months. ...If ever.


then we are gonna see only pirate launchers, if i remember correctly yifu did tried to create a dev sdk platform for apps on psp emu on vita ,i believe we will see emus etc cause android in the end of the day without the controllers can only be used for  cheap short time gaming ,as a gamer i prefer a physical controller as of ps vita. even 3ds started with no ecosystem and now has emus roms etc ,sky is the limit


----------



## raulpica (Oct 19, 2014)

dragonmaster said:


> then we are gonna see only pirate launchers, if i remember correctly yifu did tried to create a dev sdk platform for apps on psp emu on vita ,i believe we will see emus etc cause android in the end of the day without the controllers can only be used for cheap short time gaming ,as a gamer i prefer a physical controller as of ps vita. even 3ds started with no ecosystem and now has emus roms etc ,sky is the limit


PSP emu on Vita = Re-using existing PSP SDK. Not much work in it.

Errr, Android without controllers? There are quite a bit around of every form and functionality you might ever wish. Emulating on Android is a really pleasant experience with many accurate emulators available for it.

The 3DS Homebrew scene is still in its infancy. And the first exploit/flashcard came out something like 12 months ago?

Let's be frank, if the 3DS hasn't got much of an homebrew scene (and the 3DS outsells the Vita 10:1), the chances for the Vita to have one are pretty much non-existant.


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 19, 2014)

raulpica said:


> PSP emu on Vita = Re-using existing PSP SDK. Not much work in it.
> 
> Errr, Android without controllers? There are quite a bit around of every form and functionality you might ever wish. Emulating on Android is a really pleasant experience with many accurate emulators available for it.
> 
> ...


then it is only piracy we will see ... heh in the end of day it all comes to it


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with the latest firmware on my vita. =O
Maybe something nice will come out of that though, we'll see...


----------



## darcangel (Oct 19, 2014)

Great,

I bought a Used Vita 2 days ago, hope its not on 3.30


----------



## W hat (Oct 20, 2014)

Does anyone know what firmware the PlayStation TV shipped with?


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 20, 2014)

W hat said:


> Does anyone know what firmware the PlayStation TV shipped with?


 
3.20


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Let's be frank, if the 3DS hasn't got much of an homebrew scene (and the 3DS outsells the Vita 10:1), the chances for the Vita to have one are pretty much non-existant.


 
Which makes me a little sad, but I saw it coming.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 20, 2014)

To be fair, the Vita might be a bit more interesting since it's a decently powerful device that has a native control set up that is comfortable to use, whereas using a controller with a tablet can be cumbersome, and using one with a phone can just feel silly, since the controller is probably bigger than the phone itself. On screen controls can be okay, but they obscure the game as you constantly have your thumbs in the way. With that said, the Vita can be an appealing homebrew device, and I'm sure a community will develop around it. As we've seen with the Virtual Boy, no matter how poorly the device sells or how niche it is, odds are a community will come about that is willing to work with the device as long as it isn't too obscure.

Now, will the scene rise quickly or ever be large? Probably not. Will it happen though? It's likely. Odds are we'll see ports of the same good old emulators we're used to, and there will probably even be the few who are willing to try to go a step further and experiment with emulators such as the N64 that even got to a halfway functional state on the PSP. Much like the PSP though, the odds are that the Vita will primarily be seen as an emulator device with little original homebrew efforts to speak of, with the emulators only existing because they likely won't be a mountain of work for those with the knowledge to do the work.


----------



## Kane49 (Oct 20, 2014)

dont need a community, just one talented person


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 20, 2014)

Kane49 said:


> dont need a community, just one talented person


If you want things to take forever, sure. However, if you had multiple talented people, collaborating together, not only would the quantity of progress increase, but the quality as well. It takes a village.


----------



## nitr8 (Oct 20, 2014)

The Playstation TV with v3.20 firmware is also exploitable and let's you use things like TN-V.

As being said: No chance for Vita firmware v3.30 to get exploited via Webkit. That one is fixed.

Those sites hosting Davee's check for the Webkit exploit aren't of use for the PS4 or XBOX one as this exploit return's an error on those (so they are not working).


----------



## Qtis (Oct 20, 2014)

nitr8 said:


> The Playstation TV with v3.20 firmware is also exploitable and let's you use things like TN-V.
> 
> As being said: No chance for Vita firmware v3.30 to get exploited via Webkit. That one is fixed.
> 
> Those sites hosting Davee's check for the Webkit exploit aren't of use for the PS4 or XBOX one as this exploit return's an error on those (so they are not working).


 
Seems like the PSTV became a whole lot more interesting if all PSX/PSP games can be made playable on a large screen with little effort. I'd prefer to keep my PSVita linked to my PS+ account, but a PSTV could be a completely different matter


----------

